# Help! Possible target pannic?



## isitseasonyet? (Feb 12, 2014)

So i have been shooting my bow and up untill today was doing very well. I would draw and be steady as a rock only to find that when I moved my sighthousing up to aqquire the target and get to the appropriate pin i started to get shaky as all get out! Im baffled and would certianly like any advice. Thanks!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That is not target panic, but it could turn into it if you don't correct the problem. 

Often we use different muscles or hold our bones at different angles when we are just holding with no intention of shooting. Then when it's time to execute, we have to shift to other muscles in order to engage our "firing engine". 

The best shooters are using the same muscles and alignment for their firing engine as they do to complete the draw. That way there is no shift or transition between holding and executing. So holding steady doesn't count unless you are able to do it with your firing engine engaged and can hold it through follow through. One way to look at it is that execution is just a continuation of drawing the bow.

Getting shaky can be from several different things. Usually something changed on the bow or you are doing it differently than before. Sometimes an archer is shooting well, and decides he should be shooting just a little better, so he "tries harder". That doesn't work. Archery isn't an effort sport, getting better comes from improved technique and better equipment fit. 

Of course it could be something else entirely.  More information may help us diagnose your problem more accurately.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## isitseasonyet? (Feb 12, 2014)

aread said:


> That is not target panic, but it could turn into it if you don't correct the problem.
> 
> Often we use different muscles or hold our bones at different angles when we are just holding with no intention of shooting. Then when it's time to execute, we have to shift to other muscles in order to engage our "firing engine".
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is I should try to draw more on target? Or maybe adjust Draw length?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

isitseasonyet? said:


> So what you are saying is I should try to draw more on target? Or maybe adjust Draw length?


Maybe. Both can be part of the solution, but may not. It's really difficult to give you anything definitive without seeing you shoot. If you suddenly started getting shaky, it's likely something changed. Check one thing at a time until you find it.

Sorry I can't help more. Could you post pictures?

Allen


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Definitely the start of TP. It just lurks in the background, then BOOM! It shows up when least expected.

My own second time around with TP was literally decades after my first. The only difference was I knew what to do about it then.
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

could be as simple as to much coffee, soda .weight issue.. bow set -up.....dl....more info will help the coaches diagnose the issue but if it is.. the only way to CURE T.P is by a system used by the best coaches in the world bail- bridge.. no magic beans will work....


----------

